# Loss of power when engine is hot



## Martin Daniel (5 mo ago)

Hello everyone, i'm new here. 
I have a problem with my 2013 BMW 640XD f13. I have a big loss of power when the oil temp arrives to 100-105 C° and the engine is heated. It feels like the main turbo boos is intrerupted and sometimes goes in limp-mode. The only error i found is " high temp on exhaust gas" i allready replaced the sensor with a new original one but the fault is still arriving when the engine is hot. And the oil temp sometimes arrives to 103-105C°...when heavely accelerated. Thank you all so much and i hope i make myself clear.


----------

